# LIBYA - 2017 Africa Cup of Nations



## EngineerinLibya (Oct 27, 2010)

I have been hearing a lot about this project lately. Does anyone have detailed information?


----------



## okulaja (Oct 7, 2010)

project fotos?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

EngineerinLibya said:


> I have been hearing a lot about this project lately. Does anyone have detailed information?


Like for your HST thread, you should pass by Africa section 

I opened a LIBYA | ACN Africa Cup of Nations 2013 | U-C  thread.

And I asked on the thread :



> Are there lybians on forum ?



On the thread :

Actual stadium




>


Project :
00:00 to 03:00 min : refurbishment ^^
03:00 to 05:35 min : a new stadium :nuts:

2 stadiums for ACN in Tripoli



> *Awesome project*


----------



## EngineerinLibya (Oct 27, 2010)

okulaja said:


> project fotos?


The ground works didn't start yet. What I know is a Turkish-Italian JV is about to be chosen as contractor.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

LIBYA | Benghazi Sport City 



Þróndeimr said:


> *Benghazi Sport City*
> 
> These renderings was just newly presented on a Norwegian company's rendering slideshow. Tried to find more information about it, but that turned out to be very
> hard. Hope that this thread will be worth a start. This project is designed by Thomas Phifer and Partners. MIR is the company who have visualized these
> renderings. Project dates year 2009.





midotoria said:


>


----------



## EngineerinLibya (Oct 27, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> Like for your HST thread, you should pass by Africa section
> 
> I opened a LIBYA | ACN Africa Cup of Nations 2013 | U-C  thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

EngineerinLibya said:


> *I am not Libyan*, but working here almost 1.5 years. I believe these photos belong to the existing stadium under renovation by French contractor, Vinci. What I* am talking about is a new one*.
> Sorry for poor content, but at the end of the day, I am a newbee


Incredible, there is 0 lybians on SSC hno:

00:00 to 03:00 min : refurbishment 
*03:00 to 05:35 min : a new stadium*


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Those stadiums look awesome, all three of them. I like that one in Benghazi, and also this new in Tripoli, that on 3:00 on video, looks smashing. I am really happy to see CAN to be played there, and that this competition makes host countries to build great new infrastructure (Angola, Gabon, Eq Guinea, you guys). Just delighted. And I hope your clubs can perform much better in African competitions after those facilities are done.

And one question. What other city/ies is/are there for CAN, as there are only 2 cities with 3 stadiums shown, and I think minimum is FOUR?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Livno80101 said:


> Those stadiums look awesome, all three of them. I like that one in Benghazi, and also this new in Tripoli, that on 3:00 on video, looks smashing. I am really happy to see CAN to be played there, and that this competition makes host countries to build great new infrastructure (Angola, Gabon, Eq Guinea, you guys). Just delighted. And I hope your clubs can perform much better in African competitions after those facilities are done.
> 
> And one question. What other city/ies is/are there for CAN, as *there are only 2 cities with 3 stadiums shown, and I think minimum is FOUR*?


I seek all over WEB and I only found those 3 projects.

Nothing on wikipedia
Nothing on official lybians websites
Nothing on CAF website

We just can imagine that there will be 1 in Sirte


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

OK. Nice. And what about qualifying system for 2013, as I cant find anything on web, it is really weird. Will there be same teams that are on 2012 Cup, or there will be some short type of qualifiers, as there is no much time between those two cups?


----------



## arabiccamel (Jul 13, 2010)

who knows the project Energy City in Libya.


----------



## arabiccamel (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.energycity.com/libya/
Who knows the project Energy City in Libya?


----------



## CologneOujda (Sep 11, 2010)

EngineerinLibya said:


> The ground works didn't start yet. What I know is a Turkish-Italian JV is about to be chosen as contractor.


So which stadium will be opened in May, when they didn't even start? Morocco was invited for the ignauration match for the Stadium in Tripolis.


----------



## Blue Lou (Aug 4, 2007)

Lots of information is available on this website:

http://www.triarena.com


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Libya National Stadium*
Capacity - 71 000
Design - GMP Architekten
Contractor - Porr Libya



> The plan foresees a large sporting centre placed on a circular site, 500-meter wide. At the heart, on a circular plinth, the new 71,000-capacity national stadium is planned.
> 
> Access to the three-tiered stands will be available from ground level and through the plinth itself, leaving only the top tier accessible by internal staircases.
> 
> ...


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

*Libya withdraws from the organization of Africa Cup of Nations 2017*



> Libya will no longer host the Africa Cup of Nations in 2017. A Libyan delegation led by the country's Minister of Youth and Sports and included the president of the Libyan Football Federation revealed in a meeting with CAF President Issa Hayatou that owing to the unstable security situation in the country, Libya would not be able to host the Afcon in 2017.
> 
> The meeting took place on 22nd August 2014 at the CAF Headquarters in Cairo, Egypt.
> 
> ...


http://www.cafonline.com/competitio...raws-from-the-organization-of-afcon-2017.html


----------

